# My imported quins have started breeding...



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

my 2.1 imported quins have started breeding. What do the eggs look like in terms of color. i.e. black, white etc. Right now i found they had been left on a magnolia leaf and are whitish? I wasnt expecting this so soon, they are however adults but in quarantine. Thanks for any advice, kristy


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Quinq eggs are white! Congrats!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks jeremy, yeah they are looking white with grey ridge. I cant get too excited but I am excited knowing that they were correctly sexed.....
big question is this, they dont have a deposition site in quarantine, add one or pull the eggs? I misted them nicely so they didnt dry out. So much for the film cans! i swear they dont go in them and just use the leaflitter as shelter. One of my favorite frogs now. i mean black with white stripes, bright orange legs, how can you go wrong. A bit bigger than thumbs as well.
Since they are imported I always look at them and wonder their age. And for never having naturose their legs are orange enough to think i have been supplimenting them with it their whole life. 
Can you hear the call? if you can I so missed it!
Kristy


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

That's awesome, congratulations. I only hear mine when the lid is open (15 gallon) or when I'm on top of the tank, but I think my hearing isn't that good to begin with. They also never have used a film canister and prefer the leaf litter which is really frustrating when you turn over some leaves and find dried out tadpoles, which brings me to my next point. Mine rarely if ever drop the tads anywhere useful. I have candy cups, mis en place dishes, vertical film canisters, you name it... so while I'm sure they do transport for some people, I always pull the eggs when I find them, it's not like you can leave them for the parents to feed anyway.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for the help. Just super unexpected to have them lay in quarantine. We'll see what happens with the eggs over the next couple of days. kristy


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, I agree. I would pull the eggs. Mine ignore film canisters too. Sometimes they will lay in the petri dish under the coconut hut, but they really prefer the leaf little it seems.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! keep us posted on how they develop, got any pics of the parents?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

no pics of parents but i can try. they are lightning fast and i have been hesitant to open the quarantine other than to feed and mist, but i will see what i can do hmmm maybe i should add a cocohut/petri dish too. thanks for the tips! i'll keep you posted on the egg development, not getting my hopes up too mich, i'm just glad i have a proven trio. i believe they were marked 2.1 and believe that is what i have based on body shape. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Best pic i could get. And when i say lightning fast i mean it. LOL i dont think we are going to have any photo shoots anytime soon. Flew right out and onto me.....but safe and sound back in q-tine








enjoy.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice! I miss mine, i think i am gonna get some soon i hope. Did you get these with teh Herpetologic order?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yep i did get them with that order...waited a bit for them due to weather and all, but it was well worth the wait. They are great looking frogs, I really like them. I dont feel they are too shy either. I ran downstairs to catch a quick photo for you with no probs except the attempt to escape lol kristy


----------

